# Can you find them?



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am looking for Examples of dogs that come from a few bloodlines.
t-n-t / turpin
watchdog /couturier
denton
wilder

any pics or info would be appreciated.
im trying to put an idea of what health conformation and temperment i am dealing with.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

This is Blue's 7 generation pedigree








I hope some one can help.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Neela: turpins, dentons, and wilder


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I love that dog! do you mind if i use her pic? the second one! also what do you think about her temperment and drive and da or no? and has she been healthy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I love that dog! do you mind if i use her pic? the second one! also what do you think about her temperment and drive and da or no? and has she been healthy.


Yeah you can use her pictures. PM me.


----------

